# fern id



## Amirk (Feb 24, 2012)

hi guys.
could you tell me the name of that fern that covering the top?











if you got it, can you also tell me how big it gets?

Thanks


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Can't help witht he id, but what an incredible vivarium!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

suzi wong fern I believe


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It's a form of Nephrolepis, but which form I couldn't really tell you (there are a *lot*). _Nephrolepis exaltata _'Elzevir' is a recently popular form for terrariums that looks similar. 'Fluffy Ruffles' is another good possibility as that fern looks like it has the upright growth typical of the form, and 'Elzevir' is just a smaller version of it basically. Both are great terrarium varieties if you give them enough air flow 

I thought Nephrolepis exaltata 'Suzi Wong' was more triangular in frond shape than long and ruffly?


----------



## Amirk (Feb 24, 2012)

hi guys
thanks a lot for the help!!
i found some ferns outside that looks familiar to this one. its a Little bit big but i guess i could trim it to the right length.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

This type of fern is also commonly called a 'Boston Fern' and is pretty common as a houseplant... would only be an outside fern in the tropics. Some of the forms of this fern will have fronds that just keep getting longer and longer and longer.... but the forms mentioned here all stay under a foot and some only get a few inches (much shorter than the species typically gets at around 2 feet). All three of the forms have been available from a sponsor and a couple of other places.

Ferns live by their own rules... you can cut the fronds short but they will just grow new ones and those may be even longer!

Where are you located? Do you know what species of fern it is? It may not like the tropical conditions.


----------



## Amirk (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks.
I live in Israel, we get hot weather without much rain most of the year.
in winter the temps don't get too low.
the one i picked up might be suitable for dryer conditions.

could you tell me the smallest version of that fern?


and also, which plants is it possible to send over here from the united states lets say?
im talking about 7-10 days in the mail.
i know aquatic mosses can do that and even longer.
but what about land plants?
any vendor that you guys know off that ships international?

cheers


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Why not order plant from europe instead? Its closer so i would assume shipping would go faster.
When i was in Israel i saw some pretty cool ferns in Ein gedi national park, growing by the big waterfall. I really wish I had taken some with me (Yeah, I know you cant take plants from national parks, but still...).


----------



## Amirk (Feb 24, 2012)

i don't mind ordering from Europe either, do you guys know any good online store selling in Europe?

and i didn't know we have all kind of ferns around here, thought we have only maiden hair. guess i should go visit that park


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I really like Ben's Jungle Online-Shop . 
Here is a few others:

Elsner orchids
Nieuws
Home - Bromelien Westermann
E.N.T. Terrarientechnik


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe Westermann bromelien in Germany he sells Bromeliads .Anthurium , and all kinds of terrarium plants . 
The ( little) nephrolepis shown in your terrarium can be bought plenty here in the local garden centre. 
Btw nice Terrarium/vivarium


----------

